# New Tank Build Thread... 90gl



## Grafix Ink.

I've had several 30gal tanks before however i was looking for something larger.

After several weeks of looking for a good deal i came across a 90gl show quality tank complete with; stand, canopy, canister filter, heater, amazing lighting, air pump, and gravel (which i am not using but will keep) all for 500$.

I was debating making it a cichlid tank or making it an extremely large community tank with a school of maybe 50+ rummy nose and a few others.

For now its getting it cleaned and ordering some substrate and rocks to set it up.. then onto getting it ready for water.


----------



## pat3612

Nice looks like you got a good deal. Keep us updated.


----------



## FishyCracker

Sweet find, I can't wait to see your updates and look forward to them. Good luck.


----------



## Ciddian

Looking forward to seeing what you do!

Love those rummies.. <3


----------



## Grafix Ink.

Tank has been cleaned out and is ready for initial setup.

I was wanting to get into chichlids but I am not wanting to get another tank for my current rummy nose thus going to turn this into a large community tank. Im a rummy nose fanatic, once matured they are an amazing fish and look great in a natural school... thus im going to turn this into the feature for the tank and have roughly 50+ in there...

I was also fortunate enough to come across 2 Ghost Knife fish in which I purchased yesterday and will go into the tank as well once its been set up.

100lbs of gravel has been ordered for substrate and a 65+lbs of lace rock + eggcrate for a good base.

I'll post pics once i start setting it up.


----------



## Grafix Ink.

eggcrate and gravel.. mm nice base









setup almost done.. now water









tank complete - day









tank complete - night w/t moonlighting









I'm happy with the end result... I have 2 new bulbs on order to help with lighting and I love the effect of the moonlighting on the tank - which helps me see my nocturnal ghost knife fishes. I also need to wait out the cloudiness, then do a partial water change and let things settle some more as the water is a bit cloudy.

Contains:
65+ Rummy Nose
2 Black Ghost Knife


----------



## pat3612

That looks great love the lights is that a spider plant dont think it will live in there.


----------



## Grafix Ink.

pat3612 said:


> That looks great love the lights is that a spider plant dont think it will live in there.


thanks... lights are more dim then in the photo...

the plants are fake - obviously the plant wouldn't survive in there lol but it looks great in the tank and the fish love it... would have loved to have a planted tank i just dont have the time to maintain it properly.


----------



## Ciddian

Those plants look really nice!  The moonlights are awesome as well!

I dont know anything about ghosts...will they eat your rummies??


----------



## xr8dride

May seem like a rediculous question to an experienced aquariast but I'm a newbie to this...What is egg crate and why is it installed?


----------



## Grafix Ink.

Ciddian said:


> Those plants look really nice!  The moonlights are awesome as well!
> 
> I dont know anything about ghosts...will they eat your rummies??


thanks...

the ghost knife's have thus far left my rummies alone, probably because they are such a large school... i also feed them their blood worms right before the lights are out so they dont get the urge to hunt.



xr8dride said:


> May seem like a rediculous question to an experienced aquariast but I'm a newbie to this...What is egg crate and why is it installed?


Eggcrate is just a term for - suspended lighting diffuser panels... basically its a grid plastic material. It's used in aquariums as support since sand or gravel can be moved by fish you want a nice stable surface for structures - in my case its 100lbs of lace rock.


----------



## pat3612

Grafix Ink. said:


> thanks... lights are more dim then in the photo...
> 
> the plants are fake - obviously the plant wouldn't survive in there lol but it looks great in the tank and the fish love it... would have loved to have a planted tank i just dont have the time to maintain it properly.


Ha I thought they were real they look great for fake plants. I was wondering brcause I got ripped on a couple of plants that were not sumerged plants from Big Als.


----------



## breeze905

what kind of heating do you use in a 90 gallon?


----------



## CICHthis

Eggcrate is really a light diffuser of sorts. Its supposed to prevent pressure points on the glass when using lost of rocks. You can get it at Home Depot in the lighting or cieling departments. You can get it for 10.00.


----------



## jamezgt

awesome setup!


----------



## xr8dride

breeze905 said:


> what kind of heating do you use in a 90 gallon?


Breeze i use the Aquarium Pharmaceuticals RENA Cal toplight 300watt avail for sale at Big Al's righ now.

Here's the link... http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18534/si1383434/cl0/aquariumpharmaceuticalsrenacaltoplight300watt


----------



## Grafix Ink.

pat3612 said:


> Ha I thought they were real they look great for fake plants. I was wondering brcause I got ripped on a couple of plants that were not sumerged plants from Big Als.


thanks.. yeah they look pretty good imo.. like i said love th look of live plants but i dont have the time to maintain.



breeze905 said:


> what kind of heating do you use in a 90 gallon?


currently i believe its a 300w



CICHthis said:


> Eggcrate is really a light diffuser of sorts. Its supposed to prevent pressure points on the glass when using lost of rocks. You can get it at Home Depot in the lighting or cieling departments. You can get it for 10.00.


yes... they come in a panel... i just cut mine to shape.



jamezgt said:


> awesome setup!


thanks... water is clearing up... fish are happy... cant wait for the new rummies to mature... seeing 60+ of them in the tank now is amazing, when they are larger it will be great


----------



## Aquaticz

Very nice set up


----------

